# World Championships



## Paul Williams (Jun 18, 2006)

*Good Shooting to everyone*

to everyone on the USA team, good shooting to you all. we will be watching and waiting with excitement, and praying for everyone. best of luck and God bless.

Paul Williams
Kalispell, MT


----------



## sundevilarchery (May 27, 2005)

Go Team!


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 24, 2002)

Yay!! We'll certainly be thinking of you all and cheering our loudest over here! Be safe, have fun and GO USA!!

-peace,
Hollywood


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

Had first practice session in the cold, wind and intermittant drizzle. Practice was a field different from the competition field. Tomorrow starts official practice and such. Everything running smoothly so far. We're hoping for the sun to come out and actually stay out. Will try and post some pics later.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

azarcherymom said:


> We all made it safely. Our last archer arrives tomorrow. All equipment made it. Yeah! Was raining when we landed and got to hotel. The sun came out as we were going to dinner, so hopefully the weather will clear up a bit. It's a little on the cool side, but it was 110 when we left home, so the cool feels pretty good. Everyone in good spirits and relaxed, looking forward to competeing. Will try and post pics and keep everyone updated as the week progresses.
> 
> GO TEAM USA!!!!
> 
> ...


I guess you could say its warm here.
I was hoping you guys would bring a little AZ sun and warm to the field.
Cheer so we can here it back home, maybe will hear us too.
What FITA does with their instant web updates is fantastic!


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

It's nice that you don't have to wait for someone to call with results. Having that info in real time is great thing for those who have a family member or friends that are shooting. We were hoping some sun would follow us here too, although I would have no problem bringing this weather back to Sunny, scorching Arizona! We have started a webpage with photos....at least I hope I did....new computer, so no promises. If it doesn't work we'll get some posted another way. Keep your fingers crossed that this will work....

http://web.mac.com/meljulienichols

PS. The sun is peaking thru the clouds now at 5:15 pm, of course shooting is done for the day.....


----------



## stodrette (Jun 19, 2002)

Great pics, Julie!


----------



## ptcrad24 (Jan 7, 2005)

The pictures are great! Thank you for the information! TEAM USA SHALL ROCK THE WORLD!


----------



## sundevilarchery (May 27, 2005)

Thanks Julie... they all look so happy. And the grass is beautiful.


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

This is a great group. Eveyone seems pretty relaxed. Lots and lots of smiles! 
Looking forward to the start of competition.


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

Oh how the wind howls.....pretty windy and cold today, for official practice. No rain as of yet. Still have to make it through opening ceremonies this evening. Spirits are still good. Will update photos after opening ceremonies.


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

Just updated pics on webpage.


----------



## lcv (Sep 7, 2004)

Thanks, Julie, for all the pictures. They are great.

Lance Van Natta


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Three sets of photos now posted, the slideshow function is great.
http://web.mac.com/meljulienichols/iWeb/Site/Photos.html


----------



## Dilligaf (Dec 25, 2005)

I just like to say good luck to all those competing at the world championships this year.
Its great to see an Aussy in the lead after the 90m. great work Pat !!


----------



## stodrette (Jun 19, 2002)

*Erika is on fire!!*

After 90 arrows, Erika is pulling away from the field. Good thing they are shooting the whole FITA in one day so she can ride the wave....

Roger is also leading, tied with Pat Coglan from Austrailia. Roger has been hiding behind the NFAA for years. I'm glad he has finally come out of the closet:wink: to beat up on the FITA guys!

oh, and here's the link: http://www.archeryworldcup.org/UserFiles/Document/Results/Results/07_WC_Outdoor_Leipzig/IQRCM.pdf


----------



## JovenPadaguan (Dec 6, 2004)

stodrette said:


> After 90 arrows, Erika is pulling away from the field. Good thing they are shooting the whole FITA in one day so she can ride the wave....
> 
> Roger is also leading, tied with Pat Coglan from Austrailia. Roger has been hiding behind the NFAA for years. I'm glad he has finally come out of the closet:wink: to beat up on the FITA guys!
> 
> oh, and here's the link: http://www.archeryworldcup.org/UserFiles/Document/Results/Results/07_WC_Outdoor_Leipzig/IQRCM.pdf


If she shoots the same 50m score at 30m ("only" 351), she'll reach the 1400 barrier :thumbs_up 
Another female shooter over 1400 this year? possibly we'll see it today...


----------



## 1400 shooter (Oct 31, 2006)

Come on Aussies go Pat:59:


----------



## tecshooter05 (Mar 7, 2005)

*congrats*

congrats to erika on shooting 1408. 

Nice


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

tecshooter05 said:


> congrats to erika on shooting 1408.
> 
> Nice


well there goes our club's compound record:wink:


----------



## featherlite (Apr 14, 2005)

*great shooting*

Great shooting and keep up the good work


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 24, 2002)

Great shooting everyone!!

Congrats to the women's team for setting a new world record - 4157, breaking the 4152 that USA set in New York in '03. Good job!!

We're following you all closely and are cheering our loudest!

-peace!


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

USA was on a roll today. All shot well. Erika had quite the day. New team world record for our compound ladies: Erika, Jamie and Kendal - Very Impressive, Ladies! Rodger was THE "Man" today. Both USA compound teams are ranked #1 for team rounds. Congrats on a job well done. Beautiful weather today, still windy, but the sun did come out. Recurve women shoot tomorrow.


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

Pics from Compound qualification at our webpage.

http://web.mac.com/meljulienichols

Enjoy!


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Excellent shooting there, congrats to all.


----------



## Dilligaf (Dec 25, 2005)

How dissapointing is that i just heard that Pat from Australia had his release aid miss fire for a miss and a 350 at 30mtrs. That put him back in 8th place.


----------



## lcv (Sep 7, 2004)

*Womens Recurve*

GO RECURVE GALS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :clap:


----------



## stodrette (Jun 19, 2002)

*Some tough competition out there!*

Our girls are holding strong and all in the top 40 for the first 3 distances...

All are on target to exceed 1300!!!


----------



## sundevilarchery (May 27, 2005)

Woo-hoo... Go Lindsay Go!


----------



## stodrette (Jun 19, 2002)

sundevilarchery said:


> Woo-hoo... Go Lindsay Go!


I bet Bob and Janice are bursting with Pride!!!


----------



## sundevilarchery (May 27, 2005)

Oh my Gosh... way to step up Recurve Ladies!

Lindsay - first 1300 in a tournament - 22 - 1323!
Jenny - 28 - 1316
Karen - 33 - 1310

I am so excited for these girls. Especially Lindsay.


----------



## stodrette (Jun 19, 2002)

sundevilarchery said:


> Oh my Gosh... way to step up Recurve Ladies!
> 
> Lindsay - first 1300 in a tournament - 22 - 1323!
> Jenny - 28 - 1316
> ...


Ain't that something else!!!!!


----------



## winst (Nov 21, 2002)

WOW very too good to see the women doing so well and not suprised by lindsay's performance!!! :darkbeer: :cocktail:


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

She seemed pretty confident when I spoke to her briefly at ARCO last week. Good place to shoot a PB


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

1408 is some great shooting!! Congrats Erika.....

And a BIG congrats to Lindsay for a PR 1323... Awesome.....


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

1323! Holy Cow! Go Lindsay!

Congrat's to all the ladies!

John.


----------



## monty53 (Jun 19, 2002)

It seems the girls have benefited the most from coach’s Lee discipline.

Three over 1300!

Way to go girls!

Awesome!


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 24, 2002)

Congrats girls!! Way to go!

Looking forward to the guy's results tomorrow.


----------



## andy1996 (Feb 15, 2004)

I went to the FITA website to try and see the results, but I am having trouble finding them, can someone put a link up? I saw the mens compound results, but I cant find the recurve or ladies compound results.


----------



## ststephenarcher (Mar 7, 2007)

*World Cup results*

Go to:

www.archeryworldcup.org
Click on Championships (across the top)
Click on Results (to the left)


----------



## FLarcherymom (Jun 10, 2007)

I had the same problem at first. When you go in you have to click on the "results" tab on the left side not on top(after you get into the Leipzig site). Then when in the results you have to scroll down to the women recurve, the top link is just practice.

http://www.archeryworldcup.org/UserFiles/Document/Results/Results/07_WC_Outdoor_Leipzig/IQRRW.pdf


----------



## pineapple3d (Oct 23, 2002)

We have the pictures from today posted. The girls shot great today after a slow start. The guys are ready for tomorrow. So far all our archers are in different brackets. Tomorrow is going to be alot of fun.

http://web.mac.com/meljulienichols


----------



## sundevilarchery (May 27, 2005)

Big Boost of Support to the Men... and to AZ's own "Shooter Boy" (yes, Brady)


----------



## bigdawg (Feb 26, 2003)

Go Canada!


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

Ho yeah, go Canada! :wink:


----------



## Chris Glass (Aug 3, 2002)

I think the World Team has really done well this year. When was the last time all 6 Recurve archers were 1300 and above. Hats off to Coach Lee and all the archers who put the effort and time to represent the United States so well.


----------



## sundevilarchery (May 27, 2005)

So just to recap now...

- every USA Compound Shooter at this World Champs came in over 1350... with one breaking the 1400 mark

- every USA Recurve Shooter at this World Champs came in over 1300...

That's fantastic! I realize that other countries are making strides as well, but I can't recall such an overall consistant performance from a World Team.

Ladies and Gents shooting in Germany... if you read this... Congratulations. Hope to see that momentum used to kick some OR a**.


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 24, 2002)

Great job guys!! Nice shooting!Way to lead the pack, Brady!

Best of luck to everyone in the ORs!! We're behind you all the way!


----------



## pineapple3d (Oct 23, 2002)

What a day! Woke up to rain and cold. It varied between rain, wind, cold, a glimpse of sun, a downpour, to finally a little breeze at the end. It was exhausting and I don't even shoot! I am so proud of All our USA shooters, they are a class act. We're are hoping the weather will even out a little for the rest of the competition. We have more pics, that we will download tonight, but dinner comes first! Thanks for all the Good lucks and well wishes, it does make a difference.
Julie


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> every USA Recurve Shooter at this World Champs came in over 1300...


And yet we still seem to keep slipping below the top half in team qualifications...

Looks like the international pace is moving quickly these days.

John.


----------



## Steven Cornell (Mar 22, 2003)

Recurve Men
1 & 2 KOR 1369 &1366
21st Brady 1324
28th Vic 1316
47th Butch 1301

Recurve Women

22nd Lindsey
28th Jennifer
33rd Karen 

45th 1300

USA is getting better in the Recurve all over 1300.:RockOn:
1300 just doesn't get you what it did in the past.:mg:


----------



## JLorenti (Mar 17, 2004)

*great job...*

by all the shooters on the world team.

Go get'um Erika. yeeha!

Butch and brady had the same score on the long distance. But Butch is not in the bracket with brady or Vic, good job.
Think butch should get to the 1/8 th without to much of a problem, then he has some tough competition in the number two seed korean. should be very interesting.

Good luck to all members of the team. Go USA!


Joe Lorenti


----------



## c3hammer (Sep 20, 2002)

Nice shooting from everyone! Knowing Brady a little bit, he's probably not happy with his day, even if it's only 4 points off his personal tournament best. It's what makes him so good 

Thanks for all the pictures and updates Julie !!!

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## FLarcherymom (Jun 10, 2007)

*Women Compound eliminations complete*

All three of the US women have been eliminated at this time. They all fought hard. Nicely went out in the 1/32 losing to Flores of VEN 111-109, Anschutz lost in the 1/8 round to Sho Jh of KOR 116 to 111 in the 1/8 round; Van Natta lost to Kazantseva of RUS 113-110 in the 1/8 round. All in all they shot well, just came up a little short.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

FLarcherymom said:


> All three of the US women have been eliminated at this time. They all fought hard. Nicely went out in the 1/32 losing to Flores of VEN 111-109, Anschutz lost in the 1/8 round to Sho Jh of KOR 116 to 111 in the 1/8 round; Van Natta lost to Kazantseva of RUS 113-110 in the 1/8 round. All in all they shot well, just came up a little short.



Gotta love the randomness of the 12 arrow round


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Jim C said:


> Gotta love the randomness of the 12 arrow round


Yoikes! Do I sense another thread in the making here A dozen of anything is not really a qualitative proof, except perhaps the quality of donuts


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

All men are still in after the 1/32nd. Willet against Trillis (our own Dietmar!); Reo against Westley Gates of South Africa and Braden against Forbes of Great Britain. Go guys!!!

Also a big hand to the gals! A tremendous job out there! Kendal.........you go girl!!


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Jim C said:


> Gotta love the randomness of the 12 arrow round


 I understand (after listening to long arguments from GT and Don R) why the head to head was needed to keep archery in the olympic games. Why it is needed in FITA (where there is no chance that FITA is going to bag archery:wink is beyond my comprehension.


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

It is amazing, huh Jim? I was looking at the compound women OR rounds and I cannot believe a girl from the Phillipines took out the World Champion from Russia and the girls from Iran are starting to tear things up in the compound world as well. The world is certainly changing!

~Scoobs~


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

Both Willett and Wilde are out in the 1/16th. Braden is the only man to move on in the 1/8th. Go Braden!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Jim C said:


> I understand (after listening to long arguments from GT and Don R) why the head to head was needed to keep archery in the olympic games. Why it is needed in FITA (where there is no chance that FITA is going to bag archery:wink is beyond my comprehension.


The Theory that I was told on that was to provide a shoot that is consistent to the Olympic format for the archer. I was never given a response to the question of is FITA now homologating itself to the IOC rules.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Hutnicks said:


> The Theory that I was told on that was to provide a shoot that is consistent to the Olympic format for the archer. I was never given a response to the question of is FITA now homologating itself to the IOC rules.



I realize that the lower ranked archers love this-but it cheapens the championship IMHO. Someone shoots a 1340 and a 116 and beats a 1398 and a 115. 

If TV revenue from IOC was not at issue can anyone justify this format?

maybe make it one arrow to provide "more excitement"


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Jim C said:


> I realize that the lower ranked archers love this-but it cheapens the championship IMHO. Someone shoots a 1340 and a 116 and beats a 1398 and a 115.
> 
> If TV revenue from IOC was not at issue can anyone justify this format?
> 
> maybe make it one arrow to provide "more excitement"


Or save the time altogether and just use a statistical matrix to define the winner


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

Braden moves on to the quarterfinals against Clint Freeman of Austraila!


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Hutnicks......... why not just have the competitors tell us what they think they are capable of shooting, and go with that 

I, for one, think the head to head competition (with all its flaws and inconsistencies) adds a great deal of excitement to the game. Much needed excitement.


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

2 Canucks make it to the Quarter finals :darkbeer:


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

Braden moves on to the finals and so does Dietmar Trillus of Canada. Eagle.... you should be proud! :wink:


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

scooby3xs said:


> Braden moves on to the finals and so does Dietmar Trillus of Canada. Eagle.... you should be proud! :wink:


I am Scooby........... I'm about as Patriotic a Canuck as they come......... I'd root a canuck if they were in the World Lawnmower races.......... :wink:

I near take off the two weeks the Olympics are on....... glued to the tube I am


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Grey Eagle said:


> Hutnicks......... why not just have the competitors tell us what they think they are capable of shooting, and go with that
> 
> I, for one, think the head to head competition (with all its flaws and inconsistencies) adds a great deal of excitement to the game. Much needed excitement.


as Vittorio has noted there are other ways to get this without making it such a crap shoot. I like the constantly cutting the field in half based on total scores and the final four shooting a round robin


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

Grey Eagle said:


> I am Scooby........... I'm about as Patriotic a Canuck as they come......... I'd root a canuck if they were in the World Lawnmower races.......... :wink:
> 
> I near take off the two weeks the Olympics are on....... glued to the tube I am


Well I will tell you, you do have some amazing archers. I love shooting with this one lady, Marthe Cusson from Canada every year at Nationals - she is one heck of a lady for her age! Will you be in Colorado?


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Jim, I'm sure that would be a more equitable affair, but not nearly as exciting. And for the record, I do agree that the present single elimination round is flawed.

Scoobs, I've made 6 archery trips southside this year already........ travel budget is tapped out 

Lancaster in January is likely my next venture across the border.


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 24, 2002)

Yay Braden!!

Congrats to all of the compound shooters for making it as far as they did! We're proud of you! Go TEAM!!


----------



## pineapple3d (Oct 23, 2002)

Alright already! I started this link to support our US team, and give updates on what is happening here, for friends and family who are not here in Germany with us. Feel free to offer encouragement, congratulations etc. If you wish to debate the pros & cons of the OR rounds or go off on a tangent, could you do it on another link? I've heard it all a million times. I would appreciate it if you would respect that request.

Day 5 pics uploaded to http://web.mac.com/meljulienichols

which were from yesterday's recurve. todays compund elims will be up soon.

Pretty decent weather today, little rain, wind as usual.

Halfway through.....feels like forever sometimes......Looking forward to recurve elims tomorrow. Pray for decent weather and think gold.

Braden was awesome. Gave me a few momemts though....wasn't boring!

Take care,
Julie


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

Ok just so everyone knows, the previous post was from me, not my husband Didn't realize I wasn't logged on and he was. Take issue with me not him.
Thanks,
Julie


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

pineapple3d said:


> Alright already! I started this link to support our US team, and give updates on what is happening here, for friends and family who are not here in Germany with us. Feel free to offer encouragement, congratulations etc. If you wish to debate the pros & cons of the OR rounds or go off on a tangent, could you do it on another link? I've heard it all a million times. I would appreciate it if you would respect that request.
> 
> Day 5 pics uploaded to http://web.mac.com/meljulienichols
> 
> ...



My apologies Julie! I didn't mean to go down the hijack road with this one, especially when everyone is shooting their hearts out in Deutcheland. :embara:


Stuart.


----------



## Archery Ang (Apr 24, 2006)

I just wanna say: GO USA!!!!!


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

Guess those Nano's shoot after all.


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

Wow Dietmar Trillus and Kevin Tataryn in the top 4!

I'm very happy for them.

Seem that Dietmar (Mathews and Nano) are back ton track


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

Pics up from todays eliminations rounds pg 6

http://web.mac.com/meljulienichols

Julie


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 24, 2002)

Thanks SO much for making us feel like we're *there* Julie!

It is wonderful!


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Grey Eagle said:


> Jim, I'm sure that would be a more equitable affair, but not nearly as exciting. And for the record, I do agree that the present single elimination round is flawed.
> 
> Scoobs, I've made 6 archery trips southside this year already........ travel budget is tapped out
> 
> Lancaster in January is likely my next venture across the border.


have there been any studies that this flawed crapshoot has made archery a more popular spectator sport? I think cutting the field in half with say every 12 arrows would be plenty exciting as would the final four shooting round robins

if you want real excitement why not do it like the tournament in Errol Flynn's classic Movie-Robin Hood. Everyone shoot once-if you don't shoot an x you are elminated-move the targets 10 paces more-shoot again-till one guy is left

bas tardizing sport for spectators might make sense in some cases (like the "dress code" in beach volleyball) but cheapening the outcome with no real hope of making archery into say basketball or gymnastics as a spectacle is sad. We need to find a way to make it far more sound without losing all those millions of spectators who want to watch archery:wink:


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

AHHHHHHHHHHH! Please, please, please take it somewhere else!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stodrette (Jun 19, 2002)

Awesome Pics! Great job as always Julie, and Mel:wink:


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

scooby3xs said:


> It is amazing, huh Jim? I was looking at the compound women OR rounds and I cannot believe a girl from the Phillipines took out the World Champion from Russia and the girls from Iran are starting to tear things up in the compound world as well. The world is certainly changing!
> 
> ~Scoobs~


that girl from the philippines is our no. 1 lady compound archer in this country and is ranked #11 in the latest fita world rankings....what is more amazing is a korean lady COMPOUND archer made the top 8!...PS...amaya paz(that girl) also finished 8th in the qualification round during the 2005 world championships ahead of sofia g. (the eventual champion) who was only 12th.....


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Jim C said:


> We need to find a way to make it far more sound without losing all those millions of spectators who want to watch archery:wink:


... may be changing all present FITA council members, the managing director and the FITA president too may help... a little bit.


----------



## e_m_i_l_y (May 10, 2006)

*Philippines*



scooby3xs said:


> It is amazing, huh Jim? I was looking at the compound women OR rounds and I cannot believe a girl from the Phillipines took out the World Champion from Russia and the girls from Iran are starting to tear things up in the compound world as well. The world is certainly changing!
> 
> ~Scoobs~


That's not surprising, considering what JMVargas has already mentioned.

We are also expecting a good showing from the women compound team, since this is the same team that won the bronze medal last year in the World Cup in Shanghai, behind only the US and Russia.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

congrats to jennifer nichols making the last 4!! and our gratitude to mrs nichols for the updates and great pics.....am rooting for jennifer also because we use the same equipment!!!.....go pse x-factor!!!!


----------



## FLarcherymom (Jun 10, 2007)

*Recurve Women Eliminations complete*

Back to the topic of this tread.

The US women shot well again today. Lindsey Pian shot against Ri Kkoch PRK in the 1/32 and did not advance 108 - 99; Lindsey finished in 57 place; Karen Scavotto shot against LB Devi IND and did not advance 105-103; Karen finished in 48 place; HOWEVER, Jennifer Nichols advanced to the semi-finals winning each of her matches 107-103; 105-101; 110-105; and 110-107. GOOD SHOOTING and good luck.


----------



## stodrette (Jun 19, 2002)

*Jennifer Nichols in Semi finals!!*

Way to go to all the gals!


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

stodrette said:


> Way to go to all the gals!


Great to see, I was hoping Lindsay would have a big break through after her PB the other day but its nice seeing Jen back on track


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 24, 2002)

Yay Jenny!! Best of luck in the semi's!

And we're so proud of all of you girls!


----------



## FLarcherymom (Jun 10, 2007)

*All 3 US Men advance to the 1/32 round*

Vic won 112-95
Brady won 106-103
Butch won 103-102


Go Guys, Go


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

e_m_i_l_y said:


> That's not surprising, considering what JMVargas has already mentioned.
> 
> We are also expecting a good showing from the women compound team, since this is the same team that won the bronze medal last year in the World Cup in Shanghai, behind only the US and Russia.


Emily and JMVargas........

Total hats off to your gals! It is really nice and kinda refreshing to see shooters out there who are not really constantly in the limelight all the time getting out there and tearing things up! 

~Scoobs~


On another note...........nice shooting Lindsay, Karen and especially Jenny! Top 4 for Jenny....that is awesome!


----------



## stodrette (Jun 19, 2002)

*The good news...*

Brady and Vic both move on!

The bad news...they are about to run into each other after they both win again


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 24, 2002)

Great shooting Brady, Vic and Butch!!  Tough one point loss for Butch.


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 24, 2002)

Vic and Brady are both out now, too. 

Vic vs. Furukawa 108-110
Brady vs. Ivashko 106-111 

Y'all make it exciting!

Congrats on making it as far as you did! Two more Olympic spots won! Yay!!


----------



## Steven Cornell (Mar 22, 2003)

You are getting the results fast.
How are you doing that?
I just saw the write out on the FITA site.

3rd round: Ellison (USA) - Ivashko (UKR)
Ellison lost it all with one arrow! He shot a 3 with his sixth arrow, probably running out of time in the first end. He was trailing 49-56 half-way. Ellison tried an impossible come-back, shooting 9-10-9-9-X10-X10 in the second end, but he could fill in the gap totally. Ivashko stayed solid and won 111-106.

Tough break for Brady.

So how many Olympic spots does USA have now?


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 24, 2002)

Steven Cornell said:


> Tough break for Brady.
> 
> So how many Olympic spots does USA have now?


We've got three now. One women's spot (by Jenny) and two men's spots (by Vic and Brady). We can get the rest in the team rounds if we win our first team match in both the men and women's competition. And...I *know* we can do it!! GO USA!!!


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

Ohhhh, more gray hairs. Today was a tough one.All the girls shot strong, had a little rain and the wind as usual. Jenny just shot amazing. She kept her cool and just shot so well. It was very exciting watching her. The wind was again a factor this afternoon. Tough to get a handle on it, but the men shot well. Brady followed his 3 with two tens and had a great 2nd end, just wasn't enough. Both recurve teams are shooting strong and are rady for team rounds. Our compounds are always strong. Hoping for great things tomorrow. Keep your fingers crossed!
Julie


----------



## stodrette (Jun 19, 2002)

*Let's give some proprs to the Brits!*

Both Alan and Simon have made the semi's!!! 

Only one Korean left....very impressive.


----------



## bigdawg (Feb 26, 2003)

What about Canada!!!

17th and 20th place in Mens Recurve! 9th in the team event and going to try and improve that tomorrow! Great shooting USA but some very impressive shooting in Canada as well.


----------



## hammerheadpc (Mar 15, 2006)

Jim C said:


> if you want real excitement why not do it like the tournament in Errol Flynn's classic Movie-Robin Hood. Everyone shoot once-if you don't shoot an x you are elminated-move the targets 10 paces more-shoot again-till one guy is left


That's called a smackdown and it happens every weekend in clubs across the country, for crispies.

Back on topic:

GO Jennifer! Go USA!! Freakurves Rule! :boxing:


----------



## hkim823 (Oct 6, 2004)

Awesome pics! Thanks for them! I also love that they were all made on a Mac =)


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

Pics are updated with Recurve OR's.

http://web.mac.com/meljulienichols

Enjoy,
Julie

The custom sunglasses were a special moment for my son. Had to lighten the mood, he thinks I should be left at home from now on.....we all know THAT will never happen. A good laugh was had by all!


----------



## sundevilarchery (May 27, 2005)

azarcherymom said:


> Ohhhh, more gray hairs. Today was a tough one.All the girls shot strong, had a little rain and the wind as usual. Jenny just shot amazing. She kept her cool and just shot so well. It was very exciting watching her. The wind was again a factor this afternoon. Tough to get a handle on it, but the men shot well. Brady followed his 3 with two tens and had a great 2nd end, just wasn't enough. Both recurve teams are shooting strong and are rady for team rounds. Our compounds are always strong. Hoping for great things tomorrow. Keep your fingers crossed!
> Julie


Thanks Julie for the updates. My fingers are double crossed (not that I think the group will need it).


----------



## Archery Ang (Apr 24, 2006)

Ok...the sunglasses rock!


----------



## FLarcherymom (Jun 10, 2007)

Just wondering...how are you getting the photos down at the targets. Are they allowing anyone down range?


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

scooby3xs said:


> Emily and JMVargas........
> 
> Total hats off to your gals! It is really nice and kinda refreshing to see shooters out there who are not really constantly in the limelight all the time getting out there and tearing things up!
> 
> ...


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

Mel has photographer credentials, so he can be on the field of play at any time. He could go down to target with a judge or volunteer from thr ORG committe. 
Julie


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

stodrette said:


> Both Alan and Simon have made the semi's!!!
> 
> Only one Korean left....very impressive.


Yeah I noticed that, when was the last time the Koreans had so little success? (Or are they going to come back with a vengeance in both the teams and the Bejing Games)


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

Women compounders are on fire! They just set a new team World Record this morning with a 232 in the 1/4 finals against Germany. Congrats girls!


----------



## Steven Cornell (Mar 22, 2003)

Looks like US Recurve women are out. :crybaby2:
They are a a good group of ladies.

1/8 final: USA - Italy
Italy suffered up to the very last arrow in this very important match qualifier for the Olympics… The two teams were tied after the first end at 55 points each. Italy then took a 2-point advantage on the score of 107-105. Taking advantage of a 3 shot by USA with their last arrow in the third end, the Italian ladies increased their lead to ten points with 6 arrows to go (155-145). The last arrows of the match were nerve-racking for the Italian fans, as their team’s last arrow was a 4… But finally, their advantage proved enough and they clinched the match and three Olympic spots by 203-198.


Teams qualified for the Olympics
The eight winners of the 1/8 finals have secured three Olympic places each. They are: Korea, France, India, Great Britain, Poland, Italy, Chinese Taipei and China. As the latter is also the host country of the 2008 Olympic Games, they automatically have three spots. This means that the team ranked 9th takes the 8th spots for the Olympics. The lucky loser is Colombia with 205 points!


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 24, 2002)

Well shoot. They *are* a good group of ladies and a good team. That's tough luck. Guess we'll be going to El Salvador this fall and get 'em there. 

Good luck, guys!!


----------



## MoonDragn (Jun 19, 2006)

Great effort! I'm happy also to see Chinese Taipei qualifying, they have come a long way in olympic archery.


----------



## Steven Cornell (Mar 22, 2003)

Hot off the web: http://www.archeryworldcup.org/

1/8 final: Japan - USA
After the first end Japan was ahead of USA by one point (56-55). Then, the American took the advantage, leading 110-109 half-way (110-109). The Japanese came back to one point with six arrows left. The score was then 163-162 in favour of USA. But the Japanese lost all hopes when they shot a 7 with their 22nd arrows and their opponents took an easy victory by 219-213. :RockOn: 

Teams qualified for the Olympics
The eight winners of the 1/8 finals have secured three Olympic places each. They are: Korea, Canada, Ukraine, Chinese Taipei, Italy, Poland, USA and Great Britain. Since the host country China lost in the first round today, only the top 8 countries in Leipzig (quarter-finalists) get three spots for the 2008 Olympics in Beijing. There is, therefore, no lucky loser in Recurve Men! :wav:

Last minute update: USA lost to Great Britain

1/4 final: USA – Great Britain
The second quarter-final was an all Anglo-Saxon duel between the Americans and the British teams. The latter took a comfortable advantage early in the match, leading by 59-53 after the first six arrows. USA came back filled in part of their disadvantage (114-111 and 166-161), but could not make it at then end and left victory to Great Britain on the final score of 221-216.


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

These matches are just a killer on the ol' nerves. It was a day of incredible highs and lows, quite the emotional rollercoaster. The compound women had wind and rain, which didn't seem to bother them much. Another world record set. The rain stopped for the men, but the wind hung around. The men shot well as usual. They got a little ribbing by George T, our announcer, for not shooting as high a score as the ladies. That brought about the, team with lower score buys the ice cream. Now the ice cream here is just amazing, so that's all it took. The men beat the ladies by 1 point and the ice cream high fives commenced. Both are on to the medal matches with very high hopes.

The sun came out and the wind continued gusting for the recurve matches. The ladies fought hard and finished 11th. It was a tough match and loss for them. The men shot strong against Japan and won their match, finishing 6th, and securing the coveted olympic spots.

So tomorrow we will be yelling our heads off, cheering on our Compounds as they vie for, hopefully, gold.

Pics from today have been downloaded.
http://web.mac.com/meljulienichols

Enjoy,
Julie


----------



## sundevilarchery (May 27, 2005)

Julie,

Iknow the girls recurvers must be disappointed, buut they have shown that they CAN do it, and I think that's awesome.

Hooray for the Men's Recurvers. 

"Woo-hoos" and "Go Team" to the compounders!


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

M and J,
We can't thank the Nichols enough.
Attention, dedication, willingness, travel and even webspace dont come cheap and without sacrifice.
Thanks you for the awesome job!

A great example of volunteering and being supportive.


----------



## jhinaz (Mar 1, 2003)

azarcherymom and serious fun,

You both have got to be EXTREMELY proud of your son (azarcherymom) and daughter (serious fun) for their participation in the 2007 World Championships. Not only did they shoot great, but anyone that meets them knows they are a terrific young man and young lady. They are fine ambassadors for archery and for Arizona. - John


----------



## ptcrad24 (Jan 7, 2005)

What happen in picture 6865?


----------



## FLarcherymom (Jun 10, 2007)

ptcrad24 said:


> What happen in picture 6865?


I was wondering the same thing and had planned on asking him next month at Nationals.


----------



## FLarcherymom (Jun 10, 2007)

*Women's Compound Win Bronze*

They did it. I sure hope they are not disappointed with Bronze. I know after breaking the World Record they expected to win Gold, but Bronze is pretty darn awesome.:darkbeer:


----------



## stodrette (Jun 19, 2002)

*Compound men win the gold!*

They beat Australia by one point, 232-231!!!!

Rock solid!


----------



## pineapple3d (Oct 23, 2002)

ptcrad24 said:


> What happen in picture 6865?


I took this pictures of Vic in the team round. The wind was very tricky at this part of the field. Vic was just helping his arrow move a little to the right. He shot a 10 at nine o' clock.


----------



## FLarcherymom (Jun 10, 2007)

pineapple3d said:


> I took this pictures of Vic in the team round. The wind was very tricky at this part of the field. Vic was just helping his arrow move a little to the right. He shot a 10 at nine o' clock.


Glad you explained it, since we would never have believed him. :wink:


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

Thanks for the kind words. This has been a great trip with an amzing group of people. We have thoroughly enjoyed ourselves through it all. Today was a good day. It was very sunny and HOT, we were wishing for clouds and a breeze. It's been a variety of weather elements, makes it interesting though. Bronze and Gold. One more day and hopefully a couple more pieces of metal will be added. I have updated webpage with todays photos. Mel was shutter happy, so there are 3 new pages. We hope you enjoy them. We have some video that we will try and add later, too much work in limited time. 
Enjoy,
Julie

http://web.mac.com/meljulienichols


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

As good a set of pictures as I have ever seen from a tournament on this board-GREAT JOB!!:cocktail:


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 24, 2002)

Oh man. A day without internet and I miss a ton!

Woohoo!! Congrats to our compound girls and guys!! I'm sure the girls wanted the gold, of course, but a bronze is awful special too! We love y'all and are *so* proud of you!!!


----------



## FLarcherymom (Jun 10, 2007)

*Braden win Silver*

They tied at 116 a piece and then Trillus shot a 10 and Braden shot a 9 in the tie breaker. Way to go Braden, good job.:darkbeer:


----------



## FLarcherymom (Jun 10, 2007)

*Jen will move to the Bronze medal match*

Semi-finals went as follows:

Semi-final: Park (KOR) – Nichols (USA)
This semi-final in Recurve Women featured Olympic Champion, Park from Korea, facing the American Nichols. The Korean opened with a triple 9 to take a 3-point lead over Nichols (27-24). She increased her advantage up to five points shooting another triple 9 series, while her American opponent shot 9-8-9 (54-49). Following with a 6, Nichols lost all hopes of coming back in this match. With 10-10-8, Park took a more than comfortable 10-point advantage with only three arrows to go. She clinched her victory with 10-9-10 to compete for the gold later in the afternoon. Final score: 111-97.


----------



## FLarcherymom (Jun 10, 2007)

*Arrow by Arrow scoring*

Okay, on the web this arrow by arrow scoring of the medal rounds is cool.

Jenny has scored 8-9-9 and the Russian has scored 8-8-9, advantage Jenny by 1.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

FLarcherymom said:


> Okay, on the web this arrow by arrow scoring of the medal rounds is cool.
> 
> Jenny has scored 8-9-9 and the Russian has scored 8-8-9, advantage Jenny by 1.


all I get now is the gold medal match-Park and Natalia both started with tens


----------



## FLarcherymom (Jun 10, 2007)

*Missed the bronze by 1 pt*

Bronze Medal: Nichols (USA) - Erdyniyeva (RUS)
Shooting for bronze is the most difficult… as you either get a medal or nothing! The two ladies seemed to be shaking a lot and they both started with 9s and 8s only. Nichols took the lead, though shooting one point better than her opponent (26-25). A triple 9 followed by Erdyniyeva giving her an intermediate total of 52. This was enough to take a 2-point advantage half-way, as Nichols scored 8-9-7 (50). The American recovered in the third series, tying the score at 78 after shooting 9-10-9 and her opponent 8-9-9. Nichols opened the last end with a 9 and an 8. Erdyniyeva took a 3-point advantage before the last arrow (98-95). The American closed her match with a 10 for a total of 105, and her opponent just won the bronze by a hair’s breadth with 106!

Great Shooting Jenny, we are all proud of you.


----------



## stodrette (Jun 19, 2002)

Jenny lost 105-106

But 4th place isn't bad at all


----------



## FLarcherymom (Jun 10, 2007)

Jim C said:


> all I get now is the gold medal match-Park and Natalia both started with tens


Yeah, it turned out not to be so cool as it is kinda behind and the match had ended and I was still waiting on arrows from the second end. The report is quicker then the arrow by arrow scoring.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

FLarcherymom said:


> Yeah, it turned out not to be so cool as it is kinda behind and the match had ended and I was still waiting on arrows from the second end. The report is quicker then the arrow by arrow scoring.


seems like once they started the GM match the BM went away. Sad for Jenny, but a great effort nonetheless. With the women's GM match you pretty much had the top pedigrees in the finals-the Olympic and WR holder vs NV-who has been a top shooter for over a decade-NV won world indoor and outdoor in 95


----------



## FLarcherymom (Jun 10, 2007)

Jim C said:


> seems like once they started the GM match the BM went away. Sad for Jenny, but a great effort nonetheless. With the women's GM match you pretty much had the top pedigrees in the finals-the Olympic and WR holder vs NV-who has been a top shooter for over a decade-NV won world indoor and outdoor in 95


And now World Outdoor as well. Nice to know that the Korans are beatable.:wink:


----------



## Gravedigger (Aug 18, 2005)

*Trillus all the way.*

HI guys,trillus brought it in for us, Canadian World Champ,see you soon trillus at bedare park.


----------



## hruebbelke (Jul 15, 2007)

*Pictures From Friday (Team Elimination)*

Hi!

You'll find some pics at:
http://hermann-pix.pytalhost.com/


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

hruebbelke said:


> Hi!
> 
> You'll find some pics at:
> http://hermann-pix.pytalhost.com/


Thanks for those! They are quite Good.


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

Home again, home again. Here are the last days pics. We had the best time, with just a wonderful group of people. We have some video that we will get to website soon. Time to cheer our team on for the Pan Am Gamers. They leave Thurs. Good Luck and God Bless
Julie

http://web.mac.com/meljulienichols


----------



## sundevilarchery (May 27, 2005)

THANK YOU Julie for making us all feel "in the loop."


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

Ok....so...now the webpage is updated. Ran out of time in the airport, then sleep became the priority! Thank You for all the "THANKs". I'm glad we were able to do it. We wish we were going to Pan Ams and the Olympic Test Event, but work and the checkbook just wouldn't be too happy. Hopefully we'll get some pics from Brady and can post them after the fact.
Take care,
Julie


----------

